# Drugi u akciji > Civilno društvo i druge udruge u akciji >  reagiranje na reklamu Erste medo štedo

## isvetica

Dali je samo meni pjesmica mede-štede pomalo degutantna, ono sa tenisicama s placa posebno . Naježim se kad je čujem, posebno zato što moja mala obožava plesati uz medu

_pujica editirala naslov topica_

----------


## kahna

Nije samo tebi.
Mislila sam si isto kad sam je vidjela, koma  :/

----------


## Lutonjica

e pa i meni je to odvratno, baš me zgrozilo kad sam čula, stvarno me šokiralo  :shock:

----------


## kahna

A kome reagirati?
Banci ili televiziji?

----------


## Audrey

Strava, tako se sprdati iz sirotinje, i to na javnoj televiziji. 
Ali takvo smo društvo postali - forma je sve, sadržaj je nebitan.

Prijaviti i reagirati - svakako! I tražiti ispriku!

----------


## Mima

Pa kako ide, ima li na jubito?

----------


## Berlin

Meni je isto degutantna i iritirajuća: i medin glas i medine tenisice.

----------


## Moover

jel to onda gdje medo repa? Nisam čuo cijeli tekst, al medo štedo je uvijek zakon, o čemu god da priča/pjeva...   :Grin:

----------


## kahna

Da Moover, sreća pa medo tak brzo pjeva da se nadam da ga djeca nebudu skužila kaj laprda   :Grin:

----------


## Audrey

Vraga ne buju skužila, moji već jesu. I čuli su od mene moje mišljenje o toj reklami   :Evil or Very Mad:   i nadam se da sam im uspjela objasniti zašto je ona loša i ružna.
Hajde se probajte sprdati s homoseksualcima, nekim tko je druge vjere ili boje kože... već će se naći netko tko će do neba (s pravom, da se razumijemo) zavrištati u njihovu zaštitu, ali sirotinju nitko ne štiti.  Zašto je ok biti gay, ali nije ok biti bez novaca?
Ja ću i banci i tv-u poslati mail, kao što mislim da bi trebao svatko tko misli da je ta reklama uvredljiva, a mislim da bi službeno trebale reagirati i institucije, neke tipa za zaštitu obitelji i mladeži, i - zašto ne - i one za zaštitu ljudskih prava! I treba tražiti od njih da se javno ispričaju!

----------


## Amalthea

Mene ne čudi.
Pa nemaju bankari koristi od siromaha, zar ne?

----------


## melange

> Meni je isto degutantna i iritirajuća: i medin glas i medine tenisice.


a medo plesačice sa sisama?

----------


## mamma san

mislim da se za svaku reklamnu kampanju može poslati pritužba vlasniku iste, kao i na etičko povjerenstvo HRT-a ili neke druge televizije.


Ova tema definitivno ne spada ovdje...razmislit ću gdje ćemo je staviti.

----------


## icyoh

> Berlin prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Meni je isto degutantna i iritirajuća: i medin glas i medine tenisice.
> 
> 
> a medo plesačice sa sisama?


U toplessu.
moram priznati da sam se zablenula - imaju suknjicu, no ne i majicu.

Meni je reklama, da prostite, debilna. Al' ajde, marketing mi nije omiljeni predmet pa možda nisam "in".

----------


## Achan

Reklame odavno ne ulaze u moj mentalni sklop. Moram biti jaaaako umorna pa su mi barijere isključene da shvatim što mi reklama govori. Tada obično mm umire od smjeha jer se svađam i cinično komentiram onu četvrtastu kutiju koja mi naravno ne može odgovoriti. A lčak i tada se nikada ne sjećam koji proizvod reklamira. Nema reklamnoj industriji koristi od mene   :Grin:  
Eto, sada ću pogledati reklamu i zgražati se kao i vi.
Inače, kad primjetim da mi mala gleda u tv odmah ga gasim, ali to mogu jer je još mala   :Razz:

----------


## Sanja

> Pa kako ide, ima li na jubito?


Ponavljam Mimino pitanje, nisam u mogućnosti gledati HTV, a zanima me o čemu pričate.

----------


## kahna

Možeš čuti ovdje (nisam ziher da je to cijela pjesma) klikneš na
Medo Štedo najnoviji hit 
http://www.erstebank.hr/gr_stednja_d...stednja_djecja


I da, poslala sam im komentar   :Mad:

----------


## čokolada

Nemam vizualni doživljaj, ali nije mi jasno koju su dobnu skupinu naciljali ovom reklamom? Tinejđere? Kakve veze ima medo s njima?

----------


## Moover

čuo reklamu, super mi je... jedva čekam novu... 

btw, medo je samo napomenuo da u tenisicama s placa neće moći zbarit komada... što je živa istina...

----------


## kahna

Ne nego da nije faca ak nosi tenisice s placa   :Razz:  
Dobar ti je humor Moover, ali na krivom mjestu   :Wink:

----------


## kahna

Poštovana gospođo ...

zahvaljujemo na Vašem mailu, te Vas obavještavamo da je isti proslijeđen na nadležnu službu.

S poštovanjem,

Stiglo maloprije

----------


## Pcelica Mara

> Nemam vizualni doživljaj, ali nije mi jasno koju su dobnu skupinu naciljali ovom reklamom?


Pa valjda očeve male djece kojoj tek treba početi uplaćivati štednju. Da vidiš samo kako su sisate plišane medvjedice plesačice, još u toplesu.
A valjda na očeve ciljaju i  s onom da će im sinovi teško naći cure i biti face u teniskama s pjace.

Nama majkama je jasno da je to glupost (i da nam nevjeste neće biti materijalisti)   :Grin:  

Zaključaj donesen iz dosadašnjih odgovora, jedino je muškarac među nama potvrdio da teniske s placa nisu zgodne za hvatanje koka.

----------


## Audrey

Meni isto. To valjda šalju automatski svima od kojih dobiju mail.
I baš me žarko zanima što će mi odgovoriti nadležna Služba.

----------


## icyoh

> čokolada prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Nemam vizualni doživljaj, ali nije mi jasno koju su dobnu skupinu naciljali ovom reklamom?
> 
> 
> Pa valjda očeve male djece kojoj tek treba početi uplaćivati štednju. Da vidiš samo kako su sisate plišane medvjedice plesačice, još u toplesu.
> A valjda na očeve ciljaju i  s onom da će im sinovi teško naći cure i biti face u teniskama s pjace.
> 
> ...


  :Laughing:  

Ciljna skupina su očevi sinova.

Teško da bi ijedan otac kćerki otvorio štednju da kupi tenisice s kojima će privući puno muških. Barem moj ne bih (štoviše nekako imam viziju MMa kako u srednjim godinama u maskirnom odijelu i lica ofarbanog u zeleno s teniskim reketom u ruci vreba i motri na našu 17ogodišnju kćer na spoju).

----------


## Moover

možda reklama cilja na ljude koji imaju smisla za humor?   :Razz:

----------


## Joe

možda će dječarac u super novim tenama zbariti drugog dječarca! :shock: 


 :Grin:

----------


## icyoh

Nemoj joe, sad će morati zabraniti reklamu  :Grin:

----------


## mamma san

Ok..rekli smo što smo htjeli i ova tema se već pretvara u chat. 

Stoga, do daljnjeg je zaključavam.

----------


## mamma san

kahna me je zamolila da zaljepim odgovor koji je dobila:




> Ovo je što sam dobila na mail iz službe za marketing:
> 
> _Poštovana gospođo ....,
> 
> zahvaljujemo na Vašem cijenjenom komentaru vezanom za reklamnu kampanju Erste banke "Dječja štednja Medo Štedo".
> 
> Idejna koncepcija kampanje i odabir teksta pjesme korištene u televizijskom spotu motivirani su željom da se na duhovit, razigran i veseo način ukaže na mnogobrojne prednosti i pogodnosti dječje štednje. Dječja štednja ima vrlo pozitivne karakteristike i rezultira stjecanjem korisnih navika štednje kod djece od najranije dobi. Želimo naglasiti da nam nije bila namjera bilo koga diskriminirati ili vrijeđati, već pokušati na zabavan način prenijeti željenu poruku te tako motivirati djecu i roditelje na stjecanje te korisne navike.
> 
> S poštovanjem,
> Služba marketinga_

----------


## mamma san

Evo, Kahna mi je prosljedila još jedan odgovor od službe marketinga i bravo Kahna!!!!




> :D 
> 
> _Poštovana gospođo ...,
> 
> Uvažavajući činjenicu da dio teksta korištene pjesme može biti protumačen i na drugačiji način od željenog, izvršit ćemo izmjene u stihovima s ciljem izbjegavanja bilo kakve pogrešne interpretacije onoga što smo zaista željeli promovirati, a to su pozitivne karakteristike dječje štednje i važnost stjecanja tih korisnih navika kod djece.
> 
> S poštovanjem,
> 
> Služba marketinga_

----------


## mamma san

I našla sam mjesto ovom topicu.   :Smile:

----------


## Moover

> Evo, Kahna mi je prosljedila još jedan odgovor od službe marketinga i bravo Kahna!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  kahna prvotno napisa
> 					
> ...


Svaka čast! 

Ali nije mi jasno kak ste samo skužili toples-mede, ja nisam ni obraćao pažnju dok nisam tu pročitao...  :/

----------


## Audrey

Ja sam dobila identičan prvi odgovor kao kahna, na što sam im 'otpisala' (uzgred sam spomenula Ustav RH, članak 14), pa sam onda dobila identičan drugi odgovor kao kahna.
No, vidjet ćemo hoće li što izmijeniti u reklami, jučer je još išla oriđiđi.

Ali nemrem vam opisati kak sam si sad sva važna (mada nije samo moja zasluga, kahna i svi koji ste protestirali   :Love:   ), baš mi se sviđa taj osjećaj kad pobijediš vjetrenjaču, morat ću se više aktivirati ubuduće   :Smile:

----------


## bucka

> Evo, Kahna mi je prosljedila još jedan odgovor od službe marketinga i bravo Kahna!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  kahna prvotno napisa
> 					
> ...


 :D

----------


## Berlin

Audrey i Kahna bravo za pismo i sada još samo da njihova služba marketinga reagira i promjeni tekst.

----------


## kahna

Čekamo pa ćemo vidjeti,
Vi prije nego ja, pretpostavljam, 
budući da TV gledam nikad ili vrlo vrlo rijetko   :Smile:

----------


## petraa

Bravo curke, odličan poduhvat!  :Klap:

----------


## Tashunica

večeras na rtl-u bila stara reklama.

----------


## Mima

ajme nikako nisam uspjela čuti pjesmicu jer mi je tv stalno stišan, ali sam vidjela toples medvjedice   :Laughing:

----------


## karmazonka

Meni simpa pjesmuljak, nisam stihove doživjela dramatično, a još manje uvredljivo...  :? Pretpostavljam da je reklama za (mlađe) roditelje. Pa neće, valjda, djeca doći u banku i otvoriti "dječju štednju"?   :Grin:

----------


## Ninči

Karamazonka, tebi su normalni stihovi namjenjeni djeci koji pjevaju "Fakat nisam faca, furam tenisice s placa"?  Mene osobno taj dio najviše iritira. Jer šta to poručuje djeci? Onaj tko ima love je faca, onaj tko nema fakat nije? Ma jadni su da jadniji ne mogu biti!

----------


## Audrey

> večeras na rtl-u bila stara reklama.


Toliko o pobjedi nad vjetrenjačama.

Vjerojatno je Erste banka već platila emitiranje određene količine tih reklama, pa ne žele da im ti nofci propadnu. Nadajmo se da bar neće uplatiti novu rundu.

----------


## bodo

Eto u takvom društvu živimo-ako ne nosiš marku onda nisi faca već jadničak.Zato nam i jest tako kako je-ubišmo se radeći,gušimo se u minusima samo da bi bili in.Strašno :?  :?  :?

----------


## babyboys

reklama je mutava, ne targetira nikog, aneće se promjerniti ništa, budimo realni. znate koliko koštaju izmjene kampanja., pogotovo ako originalna produkcija nije hrvatska, a u ovom slučaju nije. i zato oni imaju šprancu po kojoj odgovaraju, a ne tangira ih niti malo.

žalosno, ali istinito i vrlo frustrirajuće.

----------


## kahna

Vidjet ćemo babyboys

----------


## karmazonka

Joj, dajte, žene!   :Grin:   Ako ćete tražiti "političku korektnost" u svemu oko sebe, onda bi morali raditi 24/7 da istjerate pravdu. Možete se tako zakačiti na sve živo oko sebe i duriti se u stilu "kako se netko USUDIO tako nešto napisati/napraviti". U 90% stvari oko nas možete naći neki oblik političke NE-korektnosti. 

Toliko je teških kršenja prava u ovoj državi, toliko mučnih tema i problema oko čega se ZAISTA treba zabrinuti, a vi se zakačiste za neku totalno marginalnu reklamu. Nikad čula za Medu Štedu, prvi put da sam čula i ovu reklamu i uopće me ne zanima. Što je najbitnije, kad sam poslušala pjesmuljak ne vidim ništa skandalozno. Možda neukusna, ali da je toliko odurna da se ide u "rat protiv nje", ajoj. Netko je u marketingu Banke pokušao biti duhovit, nije baš uspio, ali da je tako tragično kako vi prezentirate - nije.   :Razz:  Da kažem da i ja želim da mi dijete nosi najkvalitetnije tene i da ne bih voljela da mu moram to kupovati na placu, vi bi mislili da sam grrrrozna...  :? Da ne govorim koliko je imbecilnih i zatupljujućih reklama (i samim tim OPASNIJIH) od ove... 

Haj'mo dalje...   :Grin:

----------


## apricot

ali, eto, ne vrti se svijet oko tebe.

nevjerojatna je njihova neempatičnost!
i sljepoća, rekla bih; najčešće oni koji i kupuju na placu nemaju ni kune viška za odvojiti za štednju nego im te tenisice s placa omogućuju da se mogu prehraniti.
a s time se nitko ne bi smio izrugivati.
pogotovo ne putem etera.

----------


## Tashunica

> Joj, dajte, žene!    Ako ćete tražiti "političku korektnost" u svemu oko sebe, onda bi morali raditi 24/7 da istjerate pravdu. Možete se tako zakačiti na sve živo oko sebe i duriti se u stilu "kako se netko USUDIO tako nešto napisati/napraviti". U 90% stvari oko nas možete naći neki oblik političke NE-korektnosti. 
> 
> Toliko je teških kršenja prava u ovoj državi, toliko mučnih tema i problema oko čega se ZAISTA treba zabrinuti, a vi se zakačiste za neku totalno marginalnu reklamu. Nikad čula za Medu Štedu, prvi put da sam čula i ovu reklamu i uopće me ne zanima. Što je najbitnije, kad sam poslušala pjesmuljak ne vidim ništa skandalozno. Možda neukusna, ali da je toliko odurna da se ide u "rat protiv nje", ajoj. Netko je u marketingu Banke pokušao biti duhovit, nije baš uspio, ali da je tako tragično kako vi prezentirate - nije.   Da kažem da i ja želim da mi dijete nosi najkvalitetnije tene i da ne bih voljela da mu moram to kupovati na placu, vi bi mislili da sam grrrrozna...  :? Da ne govorim koliko je imbecilnih i zatupljujućih reklama (i samim tim OPASNIJIH) od ove... 
> 
> Haj'mo dalje...


ma je, pometimo i to pod široki hrvatski tepih kako i sve drugo metemo.
samo što će se jadan uskoro raspuknut na proste faktore od silnih g.ovana koja smo mu povjerili na čuvanje.

----------


## babyboys

> Vidjet ćemo babyboys


ja se nadam da će se promjeniti, ali nekako čisto sumnjam

----------


## Ninči

> ali, eto, ne vrti se svijet oko tebe.
> 
> nevjerojatna je njihova neempatičnost!
> i sljepoća, rekla bih; najčešće oni koji i kupuju na placu nemaju ni kune viška za odvojiti za štednju nego im te tenisice s placa omogućuju da se mogu prehraniti.
> a s time se nitko ne bi smio izrugivati.
> pogotovo ne putem etera.


X

Neki ljudi jednostavno ne kuže, a mislim da ne vrijedi ni objašnjavati.  :/

----------


## Maya&Leon

Mi sa Medom Štedom živimo od kako se pojavio (prije cca više od godine dana), dapače, u krevetu mu je jedan dlakavi primjerak, na zidu visi kalendar, imamo slikovnicu, desetke kemijskih olovaka, užicao je i veliki ručnik koji je vidio kod frendice, a kada krene reklama viče sa drugog kraja stana: ČEKAJ!!! MEEEDOOOO ŠTEEEDO!!! NEMOJ PREBACIVATI KANAL!!!! (do ovog  momenta MM i ja već imamo opasno oštećenje bubnjića, hahaha)
A famozne sisate trbušne plesačice je primjetio i on uz komentar: a zašto medice nemaju grudnjak, mama??

Dakle, ima nas koji smo gledali i slušali reklamu više nego jednom, a zabrinjavajuće je što dijete uči iz nje. A  p-r-e-s-l-u-š-a  svaku riječ. I upije kao spužva. 




> Neki ljudi jednostavno ne kuže, a mislim da ne vrijedi ni objašnjavati.


X

A što se tiče promjene teksta reklame, čak sam i uvjerena da će to napraviti, ali im treba dati vremena. Na koncu, tek su u četvrtak je Kahna dobila obavijest. Treba biti racionalan. Nije njima nimalo u interesu navući na sebe loš publicitet, ma kako on malen i beznačajan bio, niti jednog dijela potencijalnih klijenata   :Grin:  
Ipak je to - banka.....

S druge strane, slikovnica točnog naslova "Medo Štedo i novi bicikl" je vrlo edukativna, osim što je Leon zamjerio Medi Štedi na zadnjoj strani što vozi bicikl  - bez kacige.

----------


## kahna

Treba i za kacigu prigovoriti   :Grin:  

Babyboys, ja sam im opet pisala i opet ću i opet, 
nije mi teško, ne uzima mi puno vremena, ako se nešto promjeni - super.
Ako pak ne, barem ću znati da sam pokušala.
Jer iskreno, nisam upućena koji bi sljedeći korak u žalbi bio  :/

----------


## Maya&Leon

> Treba i za kacigu prigovoriti


hoću sigurno (iako sam to već trebala napraviti davno  :Embarassed:  )




> Jer iskreno, nisam upućena koji bi sljedeći korak u žalbi bio  :/


pitati ih kada će nastupiti izmjena teksta?

----------


## kahna

Ma mislila sam, ako ne budu reagirali da mailove pritužbe.

----------


## karmazonka

> ali, eto, ne vrti se svijet oko tebe.


ha? iako je tvoj stil pisanja na ovom Forumu uglavnom "satkan" od niza običnih fraza, moram priznati da ne kužim na šta ciljaš? to me ti pokušavaš podrugljivo ušutkati jer ne razmišljam kao ti ili si, u svom stilu, samo nabacila jednu u nizu *fraza* pa kako god da se protumači? 

nevjerojatno da netko s tako niskim pragom tolerancije za drukčija mišljenja može dobiti ikakve ovlasti na forumu. :? 


opet, treba se skoncentrirati na puno važnije stvari od ove reklame, ako vam se već ratuje "s vjetrenjačama" i istjeruje pravda iz topline vašeg doma. 

sad ispada da vam neprijatelj nije samo onaj tko je pustio takvu reklamu nego i svi oni koji se dramatično ne skanjuju na istu. pa eto, ja se ne skanjujem.  :/ ali linč koji će sad uslijediti na čelu s apricoticom orleankom nije za moj želudac pa se povlačim s topica u strahu! 
 :Predaja:

----------


## Tashunica

a s kojim se ti vjetrenjačama boriš svegati  :/

----------


## apricot

> kahna prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Vidjet ćemo babyboys
> 
> 
> ja se nadam da će se promjeniti, ali nekako čisto sumnjam


moram reći kako smo jednom, kao Udruga, uspjeli izmijeniti reklamu za Dalmacijacement; nakon našega upozorenja, izrezali su sporni dio u kojemu se djete vozilo nevezano na zadnjem sjedalu.  :D 

ali, nažalost, kod Croatia-osiguranja nam to nije uspjelo: opetovano snimaju reklame u kojima su djeca na biciklu bez kacige, "vise" kroz otvoren prozor i pojas im prelazi preko grla.
mi, na sreću, ne odustajemo; pišemo i pišemo i dalje... jednom će upaliti   :Wink:

----------


## babyboys

a ja ću sutra na poslu provjeriti koji bi bio slijedeći korak u ovom slučaju - šef mi je prilično kompetentan po ovom pitanju. možda pomogne.
danas je na novoj bila nepromjenjena reklama u 4 popodne. moje ju je starije dijete blago telećim pogledom gledalo.

----------


## apricot

sad sam se sjetila jedne stare akcije...
u nekoliko sati smo se organizirali, poslali dopis... i "ukinuli" nešto što je bilo tradicionalno (sjetit će se stare forumašice)

http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.p...36e73b116b21ed

(a i ukidanje pušenja u ZKL je isto bila forumska akcija. ma, moćna smo gomilica)  :D   :Heart:

----------


## cuckalica

evo sad je bila reklama sa nepromijenjenim tekstom.
meni je od same reklame puno gore ono "medo stedo zato jer volite svoje dijete" :bljuv:

----------


## Ana i mamino zlato

citat
...te se zabranjuje vrijeđanje i omalovažavanje bilo kojeg korisnika 
Foruma...

----------


## Maya&Leon

> sad sam se sjetila jedne stare akcije...
> u nekoliko sati smo se organizirali, poslali dopis... i "ukinuli" nešto što je bilo tradicionalno (sjetit će se stare forumašice)
> 
> http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.p...36e73b116b21ed


eto, ZATO ja volim ovaj forum i Rode

----------


## kahna

_Poštovana gospođo ...,

Nastavno na Vaš upit želimo Vas izvijestiti da će izmijenjeni TV spot biti emitiran tijekom tekućeg tjedna.
Obzirom na procedure koje prethode izmjenama i za koje je potrebno određeno vrijeme kako bi se iste provele, ljubazno Vas molimo za razumijevanje.

S poštovanjem,_

----------


## apricot

:D

----------


## bucka

:D

----------


## Ninči

:D  :D  :D

----------


## Maya&Leon

JEIIIIIIIII
 :Klap:

----------


## andrea

kahna, bravo   :Heart:

----------


## Brunda

Večeras je još bilo nepromijenjeno.

----------


## Maya&Leon

> Večeras je još bilo nepromijenjeno.


ma polako, promijeniti će to oni for šur  8)

----------


## ZAUZETA

> apricot prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ali, eto, ne vrti se svijet oko tebe.
> 
> nevjerojatna je njihova neempatičnost!
> i sljepoća, rekla bih; najčešće oni koji i kupuju na placu nemaju ni kune viška za odvojiti za štednju nego im te tenisice s placa omogućuju da se mogu prehraniti.
> a s time se nitko ne bi smio izrugivati.
> pogotovo ne putem etera.
> ...



XXX

Btw, kupila ja tenisice s placa za 100 kn reebok, ma original garant, kasnije nakon godine dana iste, ali iste te u Importaneu 399 kn, tako da se ja i dalje držim placa. A reklama mi je fuj, jel direktno vrši atak na siromašnije slojeve. Kao da nam klinci nisu ionako već previše iskompleksirani već od vrtića, Pfuj!!

----------


## Audrey

Jučer sam čula na TV, ali nisam bila sigurna da sam dobro čula, a danas opet na 101: umjesto 'fakat nisam faca, furam tenisice s placa', medo nam sad pjeva 'IAKO sam faca, furam tenisice s placa'!!!  :shock: 


Jesam li ja idiot kad to meni nije ništa manje uvredljivo?

----------


## kahna

Ma baš su to super napravili   :Rolling Eyes:  
Ne znam kaj bi rekla.
Isto sra... samo drugo pakovanje!

----------


## Ninči

:Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

(moram se smijati da ne bih plakala)

----------


## drndalica

e baš sam se dobro   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Mima

Sad bar znamo da nisu zločesti nego ..khm ..   :Grin:

----------


## zloćko

Bila danas na novoj potpuno izmjenjena reklama tj. skraćena verzija , bez plesačica i i sa promjenjenim tekstom!!!! :D  Bravo cure!!!!!

----------


## Audrey

Ma mislim da to manje ima veze s protestima a više s time što računaju da je ljudima reklama već ušla u uho, pa sad više nema smisla trošiti novce na skupo marketinško vrijeme koje bi uzela cijela reklama, nego je dovoljno ljude malo podsjetiti. To su radili i Vip, i Tele2, i puno njih još, prvo se vrti duga verzija, a onda skraćena.

----------


## zloćko

Ne znam što je u pitanju ali ova skraćena verzija mi se više sviđa, iskreno išla mi je na živce ta reklama.

----------


## babyboys

a sinoć na rtl opet reklama u cijelosti.
ovo što je skraćena je dio kampanje - to rade svi - da sebi smanje cijenu prostora koji poprilično košta, u drugom flightu rade samo skraćenu verziju. iz prve ruke znam da će reklama ići još neko vrijeme, malo u jednoj , malo u drugoj varijanti, ovisno o terminu i to je to, mijenjati se više neće, ai ovo je bio , kako rekoše, "kozmetički zahvat" . žalosno, ali istinito. 

to je informacija od danas iz prve ruke.

----------


## nenaa

Općenito me nerviraju reklame banaka. Užas. Sad i ova volks-nešto. Uporno nas uvjeravaju kako je baš super za nas biti nekoliko plaća u minusu i kako je to BAŠ I SAMO U NAŠEM INTERESU...yea whrite.

Moš mislit, a ovaj medo štedo...šteta da nema rigi smajlija...

Apsolutno je za reakciju.

A ona isto reklama za mlade o BRANDOVIMA nešto kao "prijatelji me poznaju po starkama...itd" Namjenjena je teenagerima i nagovara ih da sve treba biti brand.

Mislim u kakav mi svijet idemo?

----------


## nenaa

Što se spomenute reklame tiče super je da mali klinci ne mogu pohvatati to što taj iritantni glas "pjeva".

----------


## isvetica

Cure, hvala što se borite za nas :D

----------


## Audrey

Inače, 2.10. sam poslala još jedan mail (nakon što sam odgledala izmijenjenu verziju), i prekjučer su mi (trebalo im je samo 10 dana!) odgovorili:

'Poštovana gospođo ...,

žao nam je što Vas nismo uspjeli razuvjeriti u Vašem stavu da je naša reklama za dječju štednju u suprotnosti s Ustavom RH i da vrijeđa klijente slabijeg imovinskog stanja. Još jednom ističemo da nam je želja propagirati dječju štednju koja predstavlja korisnu naviku. Novac se štedi za nešto što vjerujemo da će nam trebati u budućnosti, a u Medinom slučaju motiv štednje je kupnja boljih tenisica, što opet podrazumijeva da nije zadovoljan postojećima.

Iskreno se slažemo da se je li tko faca ili nije ne mjeri time kako i u što je obučen, pa smo u skladu s Vašim e-mailom, a kako bi se izbjeglo gore navedeno tumačenje, i izmijenili prvotni tekst i zahvaljujemo Vam na primjedbi.

Još jednom žalimo što Vas nismo uspjeli razuvjeriti, ali vjerujemo da je naš spot pozitivan, usmjeren poticanju štednje i da ne bi trebao nikoga vrijeđati.

S poštovanjem,

Služba marketinga
Erste & Steiermärkische Bank d.d. '


Eto, bar nije odgovoreno po špranci.

----------


## apricot

Audrey,
a da i ti sada njima, bez šprance, odgovoriš kako ti je žao što ih nisi uspjela rauvjeriti kako je spot uvjerljijv i da ćeš, shodno tomu, njihovu banku ubuduće bojkotirati i ti i tvoji poznanici.

Meni je žao što ne mogu ništa pripomoći, ali ja reklamu niti sam čula niti vidjela  :/

----------


## Tata!

> 'Poštovana gospođo ...,
> 
> žao nam je što Vas nismo uspjeli razuvjeriti u Vašem stavu da je naša reklama za dječju štednju u suprotnosti s Ustavom RH i da vrijeđa klijente slabijeg imovinskog stanja. Još jednom ističemo da nam je želja propagirati dječju štednju koja predstavlja korisnu naviku. Novac se štedi za nešto što vjerujemo da će nam trebati u budućnosti, a u Medinom slučaju motiv štednje je kupnja boljih tenisica, što opet podrazumijeva da nije zadovoljan postojećima.
> 
> Iskreno se slažemo da se je li tko faca ili nije ne mjeri time kako i u što je obučen, pa smo u skladu s Vašim e-mailom, a kako bi se izbjeglo gore navedeno tumačenje, i izmijenili prvotni tekst i zahvaljujemo Vam na primjedbi.
> 
> Još jednom žalimo što Vas nismo uspjeli razuvjeriti, ali vjerujemo da je naš spot pozitivan, usmjeren poticanju štednje i da ne bi trebao nikoga vrijeđati.
> 
> S poštovanjem,
> ...


debeli potpis!

nije mi uopće jasno što ste toko digli graju oko "tenesica s placa"... ma daj molim te onaj ko se našao uvrijeđen riječima, je fakat frustriran... ili opće ne kuži rapersku spiku, pa ni tendenciju spota!

Malo sam, iz prve ruke, pričao s ekipom koja baš kruh svoj svagdašnji odrađuje na placu, a o kojima se rasplela fama kako se vrijeđa njihov dignitet i ustavna prava, kao i onih koji kupuju na placu... mislim, fakat mi nije jasno kak se opće možete pozivati u ime onih koje niste ni pitali za mišljenje...

Nisam primjetio da ama baš iko ima zamjerku na spot s telke, svi su oni svjesni činjenice da će oni koji kupuju na placu i dalje tamo kupovati, ne radi Mede Štede, nego radi finacijske situacije u zemlji... a za poražavajuću financijsku situaciju morate pisat Kosorici i Vladi RH, a ne Erste banci!

Osim toga štednja je iznimno plemenita tekovina društva i zajednice i nije nešto iz čega se treba ismijavati, niti omalovažavati kako je nepotrebno, bez obzira što ljudi spajali kraj s krajem! 

Al zato je itekako nepotrebno raspirivati modne trendove, šminkice od 500kn/kom i modne krpice od nekoliko tisuća kn/kom i konstantnog medijskog nametanja te konzumentske potrebe praćenja trendovske "elite"... i tako svake godine nekoliko puta! 

al na to ne dižete svoje ženske glasiće... to vam nigdje nije zabolo trn nepotrebnosti zbog koje će zaluđenosti eto neko bit u nemogućnosti prehranit svoje dijete... a znam ih itekolko kojima su bitnije krpice pa im dijete ide sa štramplicama tolko premalim da joj gaćice dođu do pol bedara, a ne na guzu, da im se nožice stišću u preklanjim cipelicama dok mama sebi kupuje najnovije highend čizmice iz kolekcije jesen/zima 2009!

e to je rasipništvo i konzumentska rak rana društva, a nisam primjetio da se pronio glas protiv ijedne kozmetičke, modne ili medijske ustanove po tom pitanju!

pa nek vam je na čast bacit kosti na promoviranje štednje za djecu! naravno da si dijete želi radije original tenke, nego jeftinjak s placa... ak niš drugo roditelju bi trebalo isto bit u interesu da mu dijete ne nosi PVC tenesicu s placa nego kožnu, pa makar ista marka sijala i na onoj placovskoj... 

neimaština nas nažalost tjera i na neprihvatljive kompromise, ali upravo nam zato kroz spot Erste banke usađuju da je štednja potrebna i plemenita i promoviraju je upravo djeci!

spot je fora, klincima je ultra zabavan i pamtljiv, akcija poticaja štednje za najmlađe pažnje vrijedna i moj prst bez rezerve - GORE!

----------


## kahna

Jel ti znaš napisat kratki post?   :Razz:  

Daj mi molim te objasni što u marketingu skupih "stvari" (da ne nabrajam) 
vrijeđa siromašne?
To kaj si ne mogu kupiti, ne mogu, ok,
ali reklamirati da netko nije faca ak nosi tenisice s placa ipak šalje neku lošu vibru/poruku djeci.
A izmjenjeni tekst u reklami govori opet isto samo drugim redosljedom  :Rolling Eyes: 
Ja nisam vidjela reklamu di se reklamiraju cipke od soma kuna i istovremeno vrijeđa one koji si ih ne mogu/ne žele priuštiti.

A za one koji radije kupe sebi nauštrb dijeteta - tome bome ni reklama ne treba niti mu ista išta znaći.  :Nope:

----------


## Audrey

Moje je mišljenje da se poticati na štednju može i na način koji nije uvredljiv ni za koga. I radi čega nisu osmislili reklamu koja promovira štednju radi toga da se npr. ode na neko putovanje, uplati neki tečaj... Ne, jer ljudi koji ulažu U sebe a ne NA sebe nisu IN. IN je trošiti, kupovati marke, ismijavati se iz onih koji to ne mogu. A jedna banka to još ohrabruje i opravdava, ali tome se ne čudim jer je to u njihovom interesu.
Ali tata, tebi se jako čudim što ti tu ne vidiš ništa loše. Pogotovo što se u svom postu istovremeno toliko žališ na konzumerizam.

----------


## Tata!

al spot je koncipiran kao raperska spika, što mi je osobno vrlo simpatično za klince, a ko je ikad čuo reperski tekst o putovanjima na safari, bajnim krstarenjima ili lingvističkim edukacijama?!? 

pa raperski tekstovi upravo pričaju o sirotiji i socijalnim tematikama, i to ne zato da bi nekog uvrijedili nego da bi upozorili na stanje društva... normalno da je klincima bespredmetno prodavat rap borbu protiv političke demagogije i nemoralne vlasti, pa su zato tenke s placa upravo taj trag socijalne tematike... 

ak to sve razumno povežeš, mislim da nema mjesta ovakvoj napadačkoj euforiji, niti uvredljive note prema ikome, osim eventualno posredno prema onima koji su nam birali ovu vlast i ovakvo jadno stanje svojim glasovima... 

stoga mislim da se ovdje ipak istjeruje mak na konac, u nedostatku kontruktivnije aktivnosti... al obzirom da su obično drugačija mišljenja, osobito moja, administraciji vrlo heretička, očekujem da će i nakon ovoga, topic naprasno osvanut zaključan!

stoga, lijepi pozdrav svim sudionicima...

----------


## Audrey

Tata, možda da mi predložiš neku korisnu i konstruktivnu aktivnost, umjesto što svoj život očito tratim na takve besmislice kao što su dokazivanje svojoj djeci da je život nešto više od samo materijalnog.

----------


## Tata!

ma naravno da mi ne pada na pamet, pa valjda si dovoljno odrasla da si je sama osmisliš... meni je samo žao što si nekome tamo u marketingu, tko je 2-3mjeseca potratio na osmišljanje i oblikovanje kvalitetne i efektne reklame, izazvala noćnu moru s tolikim potrebnim razuvjeravanjem da u spotu nema ničega nedoličnoga i da im namjera nije ničime loša niti prema ikome uvredljiva... 

šteta što nemaju jednog Tatu! u svom PR odjelu, pa da ti zabiberi malo opakije pismo od onog dobijenog, naravno u skladu s pristojnošću i argumentima, pa da se zamisliš, jel ti bilo potrebno i pametno slati im pisma i idći toliku bezrazložnu uzbunu! samo toliko...

e kad bi imali takve revne nadglednike morala pred vladinim uredima ili pred urudžbenim uredima Pravosuđa ili Uskoka pa da svaku aferu zatrpaju pisanim osudama na adrese istinskog kriminala... eh, kamo sreće da ih ima! to bih ja zvao aktivizam i pol! a ne tedo medo poticaje štednje...

 :Kiss:   :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## Audrey

Otkud ti znaš čime se ja u životu bavim i na kojim sam sve području aktivna? Obzirom da je ovo roditeljski forum, pišem o onom što ima veze s djecom i roditeljstvom. Ne osjećam potrebu istresati svoj životopis na forumu. I ne mislim se bilo kome na forumu opravdavati radi svojih stavova.

Toliko od mene.

----------

